

Clients that Care - zmoazeni
http://simplechatter.com/2010/08/clients-that-care/

======
bemmu
When I ran an online comics store, I would get letters from the customers with
drawings they made of the characters. When I closed the shop down, someone
even made a YouTube video to mourn the loss. It's not always just a pure cold
exchange of goods/services with cash.

~~~
zmoazeni
That's awesome you made that sort of impact.

